# 1 Year old English Pointer



## Hunter_of_elk (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a one year old English Pointer that I am looking to sale here quickly. He broke his tail and had to have it amputated. He now has about 6 inches left. He is a very nice dog, I just wont be able to trial him the way that I wanted to. He is 51 lbs. Pure white with orange ticking on his ears, he has been green started on his birds. Has had wild bird contacts this year. He is very quiet in the kennel, he will climb out though if there is no roof. The only reason I am looking to place him with someone is that he does not have a tail. He is out of Southern Justice on the top and Millers Online on the bottom. He is very very well bred. $300 OBO

Josh 

801-494-9977


----------

